# مقياس الرشاقة



## alhor (30 مايو 2007)

:66:     مقياس الرشاقة      :66:







:66:     معدل الوزن الطبيعي      :66:

هناك وسائل مختلفة لقياس الوزن ومعرفة ما إذا كان ضمن المعدل الطبيعي من ضمنها بعض الأجهزة الطبية المخصصة لهذه الغاية، غير أن أبسط الطرق وأفضلها هي بقياس "دليل كتلة الجسم" (Body Mass Index) وذلك وفق المعادلة التالية:

 الطريقة المثلى هي حساب مؤشر كتلة الجسم ( BMI - Body Mass Index ) .

مؤشر كتلة الجسم = الوزن ( بالكيلو جرامات )

مربع الطول ( بالأمتار )

 كان المؤشر 

18.5 - 24.9  وزن طبيعي .

25 - 29.9  زيادة في الوزن .

30 أو أكثر   بدانة .

يستثنى من معادلة دليل كتلة الجسم الأطفال في طور النمو والنساء الحوامل والأشخاص ذوي البنية العضلية المتميزة كالرياضيين. 





 :66:  الهدف من المقياس  :66:

 الوصول الى الوزن الطبيعي .

 الحفاظ على هذا الوزن الطبيعي بدون زيادة لاحقاً .





تجنب الحميات العشوائية والتجارية التي تؤدي الى نقصان سريع في الوزن فهي تسبب مضاعفات صحية خطيرة كنقص في بعض الفيتامينات والمعادن الضرورية للجسم، وكذلك تؤدي الى استعادة الوزن المفقود لاحقاً . 

تبني نمط غذائي صحي وغير من عاداتك الغذائية بانتقاء المأكولات الصحية والمغذية التي تحبها وترغب بتناولها، فتصبح عادة مفيدة وملازمة لك . 

أكثر من تناول الأطعمة الغنية بالألياف كالخضراوات والفاكهة خاصة غير السكرية . 

قلل من تناول الأغذية الدهنية وتناول الطعام المسلوق أو المشوي بدلاً من القلي، كما يجب إزالة جلد الدجاج نظراً لاحتوائه على الكوليسترول وأكثر من تناول الأسماك . 

خفف من تناول الأغذية التي تحتوي على سكريات مصنعة كالحلويات والشوكولاته والفواكه المعلبة . 
تناول الحليب واللبن والأجبان القليلة الدسم وتذكر أن المكسرات والبذور غنية بالدهون فلا تفرط في تناولها . 

بعد استشارة الطبيب ابدأ بمزاولة التمارين الرياضية من ثلاث الى أربع مرات أسبوعياً بمتوسط ثلاثين دقيقة على الأقل بحسب حالتك الصحية ومقدار الزيادة في الوزن . 

 اختر نوع الرياضة المحببة لك والتي تتناسب مع صحتك ووقتك وإمكانياتك كالمشي، والركض، السباحة، الأيروبيك، وأبعد الكسل عن جسدك باستعمال الدرج بدل المصعد وقم ببعض الأعمال المنزلية .

​


----------



## alhor (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقياس الرشاقة*



:66: 







توزع الدهون في الجسم إما في منطقة البطن أو الأرداف.

إذا زادت الدهون في منطقة البطن والخصر، فأنت معرضة لمشاكل صحية، خاصةً أمراض القلب. لقياس محيط الخصر، قومي باستعمال شريط القياس وقيسي خصرك فوق السرّة. 

إذا كان مقياس خصرك أقل من 80 سم، فأنت تتمتعين بمعدل صحي، أما إذا تعدى المقياس 80 سم، فأنت معرضة لمشاكل صحية بسبب زيادة معدل الدهون في منطقة البطن.

الحل المثالي هو زيادة نسبة العضل وتخفيف معدل الدهون الى نسبة طبيعية. وذلك يتوجب مجهوداً مستمراَ ومنتظماَ، لا يحدث بين ليلة وأخرى، بل خلال حركة بدنية منتظمة واتباع نظام غذائي متوازن، خفيف الدهون ومناسب بالسعرات الحرارية.

معلومة

هل تعلمين؟

مع المثابرة في الرياضة والأكل الصحي، تخسرين الدهون ولكن لا يتغير الوزن بسهولة إذ أن العضل يزن أكثر من الدهون في الجسم ولكن يأخذ حجماً أقل، لذلك تتغير قياساتك وتركيبة جسمك وليس الرقم على الميزان.  


 المحافظة على الوزن المناسب ليس بالأمر السهل، ولكن في نفس الوقت ليس بالصعوبة الذي يبدو بها. إذا تبعت الإرشادات المذكورة في الأسفل وناقشت عدد السعرات الحرارية في وجباتك اليومية ولائحة مأكولاتك مع أخصائية التغذية، تستطيعين التحكم بوزنك والحماية من زيادة الوزن. دون أن ننسى دور الرياضة في المحافظة على الوزن السليم.

إتبعي إسلوب حياتي صحي! قومي بالإلتزام بالأكل الصحي واحرصي على القيام بالكثير من الحركة.


​


----------



## alhor (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقياس الرشاقة*




:66:   راقبي وزنك   :66:





أكثر طريقة فعّالة للحفاظ على الوزن المناسب هي مراقبة وزنك مرتين في الأسبوع على ميزان موثوق به.

تناولي المأولات الغنية بالألياف لتشعرك بالشبع: الحبوب الكاملة، البقوليات (عدس وفاصوليا)، الخضار، والفاكهة مصادر جيدة للألياف التي قد تساعدك على الشعور بالشبع وهي قليلة السعرات الحرارية. عليك التأكد من الحصول على خمسة بدائل من الفاكهة والخضار كل يوم.

تذكري التمارين الرياضية! ثابري لمدة 30 دقيقة على الأقل لخمسة أيام أو أكثر في الأسبوع. إذا كنت أصلاً تقومين بـ30 دقيقة من التمارين المعتدلة كل يوم ، تستطيعين الحصول على منافع صحية إضافية عن طريق زيادة مدة التمارين أو القيام بالتمارين الأقوى حدة.

إختاري مشتقات الحليب القليلة الدسم: كالحليب، الجبنة، اللبنة واللبن مما سيساعدك في تخفيف السعرات الحرارية الإضافية خلال تخفيف كمية الدهون. 

إلتزمي باللحم، الدجاج والسمك المشوي.

إذا اخترتي تناول الطعام خارج المنزل، تذكري: راقبي كميات الطعام المتناول في المطعم لأن أطباقهم أكبر حجماً.

تجنبي المأكولات الموجودة على اللائحة التي تتضمن كلمة "مقلي" أو "بالقسماط" لأنها تحتوي على كميات إضافية من الدهون والسعرات الحرارية! أطلبي تتبيلة السلطات والصلصات على جنب وضعي ملعقتين فقط أو أقل من تتبيلة السلطة عليها. 

سامحي نفسك: إذا كنت من الذين يُخطئون نادراً ولا تستسلمي! تناولي وجبتيّ غذاء وعشاء صحيتين جداً إذا تناولت فطور غني بالسعرات الحرارية والدهون، وأضيفي المزيد من التمارين الرياضية إلى يومك. 

حميتك الغذائية للمحافظة لا يجوز أن تكون قاسية لست مضطرة إلى تناول أطعمة محددة لا تحبيها، إنما لديك الكثير من الخيارات لتختاري منها.


​


----------



## alhor (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقياس الرشاقة*




:66:





إذا كنت تودين المحافظة على وزنك، يمكنك إستبدال نوع مأكولات مع آخر من نفس مجموعة الطعام وبذلك تكونين قد حافظتي على معدل السعرات الحرارية في غذائك اليومي.

فإذا كنت لا ترغبين بقطعة توست، يمكنك إستبدالها بـ1/4 رغيف خبز أو 2/1 كوب مكرونة أو بطاطا مشوية صغيرة. نفس الشيء بالنسبة لللحوم، إذا كنت لا ترغبين باللحم على العشاء، يمكنك إستبداله بالبيض أو الجبنة.

إليك لائحة طعام نموذجية ليوم واحد للحفاظ على الوزن المناسب مع إقتراح بعض الخيارات (كوني على علم أن الكميات تختلف حسب الوزن والحركة البدنية):

:66: الفطور

1 كوب حليب قليل الدسم

2 توست أسمر أو 1 رغيف صغير من الخبز الأسمر أو 1 و 4/1 كوب من رقائق الفطور الكاملة

2 شرحة من الجبنة القليلة الدسم أو 2 ملعقتين كبيرتين من اللبنة القليلة الدسم أو بيضة

1 ملعقة صغيرة من زيت الزيتون أو 5 حبات زيتون

وجبة خفيفة  1 : 2 حبة فاكهة من خيارك

:66:  الغذاء

صحن كبير من السلطة + 1 ملعقة صغيرة من زيت الزيتون

حجم الكف من صدر الدجاج المشوي أو قطعة ستيك قليلة الدهون (120 غرام) 

1 كوب من الأرز أو المكرونة أو البرغل المسلوق

4/3 كوب من اللبن القليل الدسم

وجبة خفيفة: 2 فاكهة أو 1 كوب من العصير غير المحلّى أو قطعة صغيرة من الحلوى على ذوقك!

:66:   نصيحة   :66:

هل تعلمين أن كوب واحد من عصير الفاكهة الطازجة يساوي قطعتين من الفاكهة؟ 

تناولي القطعة الطازجة كبديلة لأنها تحتوي على المزيد من الألياف وكميات أقل من السعرات الحرارية. 

:66:  العشاء

يمكن أن يكون مشابهاً لخيارات الفطور أو الغذاء، إنما السندويش يُعتبر الخيار السليم:

خيار رقم 1

سندويش جبنة قليلة الدسم أو لبنة أو حبش مع الخضار 

1 كوب سلطة الفاكهة الطازجة

خيار رقم 2

قطعة صدر دجاج مشوي أو 4/3 علبة طون معلب بالماء والخضار على جنب

1 بطاطا مشوية متوسطة الحجم أو 2/1 رغيف خبز عربي

1 كوب سلطة الفاكهة الطازجة


​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقياس الرشاقة*

اشكرك على الموضوع المهم والمفيد

والمفصل ويارب اللى عايز يحافظ على نفسه يعمل بيه

اشكرك على مواضيعك المميزه​


----------



## alhor (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقياس الرشاقة*



:16_14_21:    شكراً ياكاندى   :16_14_21:

:16_14_21: أنا لما عرفت أنك مشرفة المنتدى حبيت أشارك ببعض الموضوعات :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:  أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع   :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:     تحياتى     :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:    :16_14_21:  

:16_14_21:

​


----------



## LOLA012 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقياس الرشاقة*

الموضوع جميل جدا يا alhor ومفيد جداااااااااا 
ميرسى ليك كتيررررررررررر 
lolaaaaaaaaaa​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقياس الرشاقة*

القسم منور بمواضيعك 

وياريت المزيد انت موضوعاتك مميزه

رنا يبارك حياتك يا alhor​


----------



## basboosa (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مقياس الرشاقة*

thank you


----------

